# Football Maadi



## Giovannino (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm interested to know if there's a group of expats who play football in Maadi Cairo ?? Just for a kick around and fun every regularly or whenever....


----------



## Ramy (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi there, 

I would be interested in joining and tossing around the old pig skin! I'm not in Cairo yet, but will be moving there in the mid of June. Hopefully, we can get a couple of people together by then. 

Thanks!


----------

